#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-06-21
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, cgope buenas noches
<darkhole> Buenas!
<cgope> SegioMeneses, darkhole Hola
<cgope> JoseGutierrez, parce llego tarde ya acabamos 
<cgope> :(
<cgope> (A)
<SergioMeneses> cgope, mmm...
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, como vas?
<darkhole> JAJAA
<cgope> just joking :$
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ya termino las laminas del campus?
<darkhole> No
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, yo tampoco! ando super copado de camello :s
<darkhole> Bueno... Entonces, empezamos?
<SergioMeneses> habemos 4
<cgope> falta 1 no ?
<darkhole> Quien se llama a Diego?
<cgope> operador ?
<darkhole> 3003008599
<cgope> aer
<SergioMeneses> I'm at home :S
<cgope> su llamada esta siendo transferida al buzon de mensajes y tendra cobro apar .... tu tu tu 
<darkhole> Aun asi ya hay quorum, somos 4 de 7
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, cgope a participar!
<SergioMeneses> vamos empecemos
<SergioMeneses> xD
<cgope> eso !
<cgope> bueno moderador lo leemos :P
<JoseGutierrez> quien modera???
<darkhole> Pues, que uno de los que nunca lo ha hecho lo haga :)
<cgope> uno de uds dos porque yo no se y JoseGutierrez creo que tampico
<darkhole> Pero se debe empezar alguna vez.
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, tiene razon
<JoseGutierrez> estas en lo cierto cgope,,, 
<SergioMeneses> a ver
<darkhole> Entonces elijo a dedo. Empieza cgope a moderar
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<darkhole> cgope ?
<SergioMeneses> cgope, hagale!
<cgope> ermmm 
<cgope> no tengo los temas 
<cgope> si me enseñan a moderar de una !
<darkhole> Empiece por los temas que estamos mpendientes (normalmente son eventos que acabaron de pasar, o eventos que vienen)
 * SergioMeneses no dmeora! va a sacar la basura
<darkhole> Asi mismo, un estado de los medios de Ubuntu Colombia, y algo especial que se haya dicho en ellos (si hubo algo que valga la pena mencionar)
<darkhole> Primero, elija los puntos y el orden, luego vemos si se queda algun tema por fuera
<cgope> ok
<cgope> los que estan en wiki como pendientes desde febrero ?
<darkhole> Exacto,puede ser
<darkhole> Pongale orden ;)
<cgope> bien 
<darkhole> 1, 2, 3, etc
<cgope> temas: 
<cgope> 1. editar la wiki del Team 
<cgope> 2. Informe del proyecto soporte 
<cgope> 3. Ubuntu Global Jam dentro del Team 
<cgope> 4. Campus party
<cgope> 5. otros
<darkhole> Normalmente no es bueno meter solo otros, porque puede extenderse demasiado la reunion.
<darkhole> Siempre es bueno limitarla desde el inicio :)
<cgope> mmm osea el otros no entra ?
<darkhole> En vez de otros, es mejor que alguien aporte algun otro tema de los que no estan mencionados
<darkhole> No es recomendable, pero eso lo digo a titulo personal
<cgope> entonces: falta algun tema en el orden ?
<JoseGutierrez> pues el reporte de eventos pasados
<darkhole> Mmm, yo diria que falta un tema concreto, o dos.
<darkhole> 0. Tareas pendientes
<darkhole> de la ultima reunion
<darkhole> Ese por costumbre lo cogimos, para ver que teniamos que hacer, que se hizo y que falta aun.
<SergioMeneses> I'm back
<cgope> bien , entonces empecemos ... 
<darkhole> Y, como tema adicional, 5. Elegir fecha de cumpleaños del Team
<cgope> bien entonces el orden queda
<cgope> 1. Editar la wiki del Team 
<cgope> 2. Informe del proyecto soporte 
<cgope> perdon 
<cgope> 0. Tareas Pendientes 
<cgope> 1. Editar la wiki del Team 
<cgope> 2. Informe del proyecto soporte
<cgope> 3. Ubuntu Global Jam dentro del Team 
<cgope> 4. Campus party
<cgope> 5. Elegir fecha de cumpleaños del Team
<cgope> 0.  Tareas Pendientes 
<darkhole> Listo
<SergioMeneses> :D
<cgope> (no recuerdo cuales)
<JoseGutierrez> pues si no estoy mal, quedo pendiente
<JoseGutierrez> lo del grupo de facebook y redes sociales
<darkhole> Exacto, quienes eran los responsables? Que ha pasado con eso?
<JoseGutierrez> y lo de mi reporte del flisol en cali,,,, aunque yo no estuve presente el dia del evento
<darkhole> Ya somos admins en esos grupos?
<darkhole> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/06/07/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<cgope> del de facebook nada
<SergioMeneses> cgope, JoseGutierrez darkhole los del facebook no han respondido
<SergioMeneses> todos los dias miro a ver y nada
<SergioMeneses> :S
<darkhole> Y han escrito en el muro?
<darkhole> Si no nos hacemos notar, nos queda muy dificil.
<darkhole> Creo que andresmujica tenia la tarea de informar a Emmanuel y a Juan Marquez, quien sabe que ha pasad con eso?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si hemos escrito
<SergioMeneses> :S
<darkhole> Y, nada?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, yo hable con emmanuel en estos dias
<darkhole> ... raro
<SergioMeneses> y me dijo q andaban muy ocupados! y q ellos entendian
<darkhole> Bueno, al menos ya estan informados..., señor cgope ud dira ;)
<cgope> momento quien es el admin de ese grupo de facebook ?
<darkhole> Hay dos grupos (o 3 ??? )
<cgope> creo que 3
<cgope> tengo uno que esta hollman como admin
<cgope> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6244532521
<darkhole> La idea era hablar con los adminis del oficial (Fabian, Hollman, Luis) y que nos dieran permisos, hablar con los otros grupos para que se unieran a ese.
<cgope> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=27158918058
<cgope> este es otro
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, cgope cuadremos el oficial
<SergioMeneses> y ese lo enlazamos a la wiki y a la pagina
<SergioMeneses> asi luego enviamos mensajes diciendo a la gente q se unan a los oficiales
<SergioMeneses> y listo :D
<SergioMeneses> por difusion los atraemos
<cgope> yo diria que el oficial seria el primero "Ubuntu Colombia"  tiene 533 miembros
<darkhole> Hay otro mas grande
<cgope> osea el primer link en donde esta hollman
<SergioMeneses> cgope, el oficial es el q adminsitra hollman
<darkhole> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Colombia/125819417480638
<cgope> bueno quien habla con hollman para darnos admin y en enlazar a la wiki ?
<darkhole> Y el mas grande: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?v=wall&gid=7693499743
<darkhole> Ya estoy hablando con Hollman
<cgope> vale!
<darkhole> Over the next few months, Facebook will be archiving all groups created using the old groups format. When this group is archived, its wall posts, photos and discussion threads will move to the new groups format, but group members will need to be re-added.
<darkhole> MIERCOLES!!!!
<darkhole> Eso indica que nuestro grupo lo van a «resetear»
<darkhole> Nos quedamos con todo pero sin nadie
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, por eso toca actualizarlo
<darkhole> Bueno, mejor, porque supongo que al otro grupo le va a suceder lo mismo
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si se actualiza se puede salvar
<SergioMeneses> asi hice yo con un grupo q tengo de software libre en cucuta
<cgope> bueno igual eso es lo de menos lo podemos difundir por la pagina y tendriamos + miembros para el grupo de facebook
<cgope> darkhole, si el otro grupo esta en las mismas condiciones
<darkhole> Listo, entonces
<cgope> darkhole, hablas con hollman para el admin de el grupo de facebook?
<darkhole> Entoy en esas ;)
<cgope> bien
<darkhole> Bueno, yo veo que en otro de COlombia, apenas si hay comentarios...
<cgope> si esque ya se habia notificado por parte de hollman hace varios meses para que quedara ese como oficial no se porque todavia existe el otro
<SergioMeneses> cgope, no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, q pensas de eso?
<JoseGutierrez> pues pienso que si es imposible y nunca van a contestar
<JoseGutierrez> los admin de otros grupos
<JoseGutierrez> face
<JoseGutierrez> ofrece la opcion de denunciar por https://www.facebook.com/legal/copyright.php
<darkhole> No me parece, eso seria feo..
<darkhole> Dejemos mas bien que expire...
<JoseGutierrez> pero seria decir que hay multiples grupos y paginas de ubuntu colombia
<JoseGutierrez> cuando en realidad somo solo una comunidad a nivel nacional
<cgope> darkhole, SergioMeneses, JoseGutierrez, bueno pues opinemos sobre la propuesta para cerrar el tema de face y pasar al siguiente
<darkhole> Pero, seria atentar contra la iniciativa de la demas gente, no olvidemos que si se unieron a ese grupo fue por algo ;)
<SergioMeneses> concuerdo con darkhole 
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<SergioMeneses> dejemoslos expirar
<cgope> bien
<darkhole> Listo, entonces que otro tema queda pendiente??
<cgope> dejamos expirar el grupo de face, darkhole queda encargado de cuadrar con hollman para tomar admin en el grupo oficial 
<darkhole> Se me olvidaba comentar... COmo vieron, por fin pude hacerme con el control del grupo de google de la lista:)
<darkhole> Ya todos tienen los permisos necesarios.
<cgope> link :$
<darkhole> (Yo les paso la administracion, porque yo no tengo Facebook)
<cgope> vale
<JoseGutierrez> bueno
<cgope> siguente tema 
<darkhole> Hollman esta como ocupado, que mañana lo hace...
<cgope> 1.Editar la wiki del Team 
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, super
<cgope> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam
<cgope> como veran SergioMeneses ya adelanto mucho con esta labor
<SergioMeneses> cgope, esta hecha una belleza :D
<SergioMeneses> aunq le falta trabajo!
<SergioMeneses> pero he andado muy ocupado! mira las fechas y aun andamos algo descuadrados con el campùs
<cgope> concuerdo con SergioMeneses, esta una belleza
<darkhole> Si, eso tengo en la cabeza...
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, pregunto! hay una manera de indexar todas las subpaginas en una pagina q no sea la principal?
<cgope> bueno pues seria cuadrar una semi reunion, para descargar un poco de las labores de la wiki sobre los que tenemos un poco mas de tiempo para ayudar , no se que opinen 
<darkhole> No se exactamente a que se refiere...
<cgope> o se puede hacer por el correo tambien como quieran 
<darkhole> Por el correo, pero que alguien empiece el hilo, que tal JoseGutierrez?
<JoseGutierrez> bueno pero tengo una pregunta que no es tanto de la wiki oficial
<darkhole> Que seria?
<JoseGutierrez> sino mas bien con la wiki de los pasos que hay que tener en cuenta
<JoseGutierrez> para la aceptacion de miembros nuevos en la comunidad
<JoseGutierrez> hay que modificarla pues launchpad ya ha cambiado en algo
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, como asi?
<cgope> SergioMeneses, launchpad ya no tiene link directo para la wiki de esa persona
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, darkhole cgope esta es la wiki de miembros nuevos https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<SergioMeneses> aaaa
<SergioMeneses> en LP
<SergioMeneses> no no se tienen
<cgope> ahora aparece sin el enlace a la wiki
<cgope> creo que a eso se refiere JoseGutierrez
<JoseGutierrez> exacto cgope
<SergioMeneses> cgope, si... pero eso de LP hay no podemos hacer nada :S
<cgope> de igual forma para nuevos miembros siempre se ha solicitado los dos links el de LP, y Wiki 
<JoseGutierrez> pues se puede modificar la wiki pasar el paso 5 al 4, y viceversa
<JoseGutierrez> para cuando se presenten en la lista puedan informar cual es la wiki 
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, puede ser! :D
<cgope> mmm JoseGutierrez si esta buena esa opcion
<SergioMeneses> q cuando se presenten envie su wiki :D
<JoseGutierrez> exacto
<cgope> si, si, si me gusta la idea :P
<cgope> darkhole que opinas?
<SergioMeneses> ǜale JoseGutierrez muchas gracias pro el aporte!
<JoseGutierrez> de nada SergioMeneses : )
<cgope> bueno como JoseGutierrez tubo la idea, que haga el cambio xD 
<cgope> :P
<SergioMeneses> cgope, si claro.. puede ser!
<darkhole> sip
<JoseGutierrez> ha bueno me queda como tarea eso...
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> oks
<cgope> ya van dos JoseGutierrez
<SergioMeneses> cgope, q mas hay en la agenda?
<cgope> tema 3. Ubuntu Global Jam dentro del Team 
 * SergioMeneses comiendo tomates deshidratados
<SergioMeneses> cgope, eso no se pudo por el flisol :S
<SergioMeneses> se solaparon las fechas
<cgope> oks pasamos tema 4 Campus party
<SergioMeneses> cgope, darkhole JoseGutierrez pero si participamos en la uowes http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2011/06/20/was-performed-successfully-ubuntuopenweek-in-spanish/
<cgope> seee yo participe :D
<SergioMeneses> cgope, JoseGutierrez darkhole ya esta en el planet http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<SergioMeneses> aunq no se porq me mando las imagenes a la izquierda :S
<cgope> uy genial
<SergioMeneses> deberian estar centradas
<cgope> eso lo hciste tu SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> cgope, seee
<SergioMeneses> lo acabe de hacer
<SergioMeneses> xD
<cgope> parce cuantas manos tienes :-|
<SergioMeneses> espero q la traduccion este al 100%
<cgope> xD!
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, estas?
 * cgope pregunta a SergioMeneses, si la charla de UOWES, se puede anexar a las participaciones en la wiki 
<SergioMeneses> cgope, claro!
<SergioMeneses> por supuesto
<SergioMeneses> todo esas son contribuciones
 * cgope awesome 
<SergioMeneses> cgope, yo pongo todo... miren mi wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<cgope> una + para poder solicitar membresia de ubuntu :D
<darkhole> Bueno, no nos extendamos tanto
<cgope> ajá 
<cgope> el Campus Party como va eso ? que hay pendiente par el evento ?
<SergioMeneses> cgope, andamos terminando las charlas ! 
<SergioMeneses> la mia esta en un 70%
<SergioMeneses> la de darkhole el sabe xD
<cgope> darkhole como vas tu con la charla ?
<darkhole> Pues de las dos conferencias que van a haber de Ubuntu, las dos estan confirmadas. Y Sergio y yo estamos terminando las diapositivas de los temas
<SergioMeneses> yo mande un preview a la lista del concilio!
<SergioMeneses> no las vieron?
<SergioMeneses> ...porq a mi no me reboto el email
<darkhole> Ahora, me pone a pensar el tema del streaming, lastimosamente iba a hacer pruebas pero aun no llega mi computador :(
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, mmm...
<SergioMeneses> cuando llegaba supuestamente?
<darkhole> En estos días debe llegar, pero pense que llegaba la semana pasada
<cgope> SergioMeneses el ultimo correo de el concilio que tengo es el de "duda con respecto a LP"
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, las laminas q tenemos q enviar antes del viernes serna las del evento? po el dia de la charla podemos llegar con otras?
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<darkhole> Sergio este es el PPA de Flumotion es un servidor de Streaming
<darkhole> https://launchpad.net/~flumotion-dev/+archive/flumotion
<darkhole> Esa es la ultima version, yo creeria que debemos montar el servidor hacer pruebas, y si todo funciona bien, montarlo para ese dia.
<cgope> bueno entonces creo que podemos cerrar el tema de Campus Party y pasar al siguiente
<cgope> 5. Elegir fecha de cumpleaños del Team
<darkhole> Bueno, ya que es el ultimo, y ya se hace tarde..
<darkhole> Quiero proponerles... tener dos fechas, la mas antigua y la de LP
<darkhole> Que fecha es la de Launchpad Sergio?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, el problema es no cuento con pc poderoso para eso :S
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, el 18 de octubre del 2006
<SergioMeneses> ufff hace resto
<darkhole> Y creo que hay una fecha de creacion de la lista antigua..
<darkhole> NO!! Se fue todo el historial de la primera lista  :(
<darkhole> http://www.linuxpreview.org/pipermail/ubuntu-co_linuxpreview.org/
<cgope> entonces que fecha quedaria ?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, toca dejar la de LP
<darkhole> Nop.. espere ;) Yo tengo unos datos
<SergioMeneses> y contar historias al rededor de la fogata acerca de las epocas de oscurantismo
<darkhole> jajaja
<cgope> jajajajajaj
<cgope> JoseGutierrez, ping!
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, me deja ud pensando para lo del streaming
<SergioMeneses> toca decirle a forigua q cuadre con czam
<SergioMeneses> el tiene mejor lñaptop
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> laptop
<cgope> opiniones para la fecha de cumpleaños de el team ?
<SergioMeneses> cgope, de momento la fecha en LP
<darkhole> http://web.archive.org/web/20080505094416/http://linuxpreview.org/pipermail/ubuntu-co_linuxpreview.org/2005-November/000000.html
<SergioMeneses> q es la q existe algun registro
<cgope> noviembre 25 de 2005 
<darkhole> Hay un correo aun mas antiguo que ese, es en el que se da inicio a la «recoleccion» de miembros, eso fue a Colibri
<cgope> entonces tenemos dos fechas 19 de octubre de 2006 ó 25 de noviembre de 2005 ?
<darkhole> Me voy por la mas antigua
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si concuerdo en la mas antigua
<SergioMeneses> es mejor!
<darkhole> Pero es que hay una aun mas antigua, esperen reviso.
<cgope> JoseGutierrez ???
<SergioMeneses> esto se cayo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LatinoamericaTeam
<JoseGutierrez> muchachos que pena con ustedes pero ya estoy Zoombie,,,, ya que desde el jueves pasado he tenido unas jornadas muy largas,,,, y la verdad estoy que me caigo encima de la pc, me disculparan pero voy a dormir ya, ya que mañana madrugo,,,,, feliz noche para todos
<SergioMeneses> me imagino q desde q salieron los loco's
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, exitos!
<cgope> JoseGutierrez que descances 
<JoseGutierrez> gracias....zzzzz
<darkhole> Buenoo.. Les parece si queda pendiente el dato para la proxima reunion?
<cgope> si
<cgope> por mi no hay problema
<cgope> SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> por mi tampoco
<SergioMeneses> asi esta bien
<darkhole> Listo :)
<SergioMeneses> cgope, cierre la meeting
<cgope> bueno pues entonces finalizamos aqui la reunion de hoy
<cgope> quedan pendientes 4 tareas:
<darkhole> Gracias cgope :)
<SergioMeneses> cgope, buen trabajo!
<cgope> Gracias :D
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, mañana nos toca averiguar lo de la carpa
<SergioMeneses> ;S
<darkhole> Sip
<SergioMeneses> eso me tiene pensando
<SergioMeneses> y terminar las diapositivas :S
<cgope> bueno yo los dejo, me toca levantarme a las 4am :S
<darkhole> Si algo, ud puede hablar con alguien que lo deje dormir 4 horitas depues del desayuno...
<darkhole> en una carpa, fresco que haya se le desordena el reloj bilogico
<darkhole> Bueno, se cuidan!
<darkhole> A dormir!!!
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> oks
<SergioMeneses> bye
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, leyo el link del planet?
<cgope> SergioMeneses, darkhole, se cuidan gracias ṕor la oportunidad :D
<SergioMeneses> cgope, q descanse
<darkhole> Sip
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, q tal quedo?
<darkhole> Bien!!!
<darkhole> PAra ser la primera vez!
<darkhole> Una que otra palabra, pero son cosas que uno va aprendiendo...
<darkhole> Bueno se cuida!
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, oks
<SergioMeneses> exitos
<darkhole> Lo mismo digo!
<Juan_leCRoix> Hola
<Juan_leCRoix> alguien?
<AndresJAHO> hola buenas tardes
<AndresJAHO> busco ayuda para configurar mi targeta de tv  asus tv7160e en Ubuntu 11.04 si alguien me puede ayudar les agradeceria me agregan al msn jhonandresherrera@hotmail.com gracias
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-06-24
<MauricioU> Hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-06-25
<adas> hi
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-06-19
<juliot> buenas noches como estan
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-06-21
<radamanthys> buenas tardes a la revolucion
<radamanthys> me pueden hacer un favor
<radamanthys> en dias anteriores en el face y en la pagina
<radamanthys> aparecio una especie de office libre y no puede descargarlo por tiempo alguien me puede porfavor
<radamanthys> decir el link muchas gracias
<radamanthys> ?????
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-06-23
<Gioyik> Hola hay alguien?
<Gioyik> Tengo algo para proponerles. :)
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-06-20
<JHOSMAN> julianarmando: Buenas
<JHOSMAN> puede publicar esto en la pag de FB por favor
<JHOSMAN>   En 10 minutos iniciamos reunión del concilio de #UbuntuCO por http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-co-meeting%2Cubuntu-co los esperamos
<julianarmando> Voy
<JHOSMAN> No tengo acceso a FB
<julianarmando> y porque no?
<JHOSMAN> por q mi cuenta es con codigo de seguridad y mi telefono lo formatie y no puedo entrar, los de FB no envian el SMS =(
<julianarmando> aaaaaaa que embarrada eso pasa :S me paso una vez jajaja
<JHOSMAN> pero falta mucha gente ain ---
<JHOSMAN> aún...3..
<JHOSMAN> Estoy viendo que aún no hay agenda
<JHOSMAN> =S
<julianarmando> Si, falta mucha gente!
<JHOSMAN> que temas hay pendientes?
<JHOSMAN> Fernando Giraldo donde andará?
<JHOSMAN> julianarmando: que hacemos?
<JHOSMAN> aún no hay quorum
<julianarmando> hasta que hora se espera normalmente?
<JHOSMAN> 9.30
<JHOSMAN> listo quorum
<JHOSMAN> peren ya regreso
<linaelizabeth> Webas
<JHOSMAN> hola linaelizabeth  :P
<linaelizabeth> Wenas
<linaelizabeth> Hola Jhos..
<JHOSMAN> mirar temas pendientes ya regreso 10 min ;)
<linaelizabeth>  Ush 10...  x Dios zzzz
<julianarmando> linaelizabeth
<linaelizabeth> Julianarmando
<JHOSMAN> Listo, regresé en que van?
<linaelizabeth> En nada
<linaelizabeth> Xq yo nobtengo agenda aca
<linaelizabeth> Esyou desde mi cel
<linaelizabeth> ...
<JHOSMAN> aumm voy a ver que hay pendiente de la anterior
<JHOSMAN> por que José Ahumada quien es el que las hace normalmente envió un mail donde decía que no pidía hoy
<JHOSMAN> pero no nos dejó nada
<JHOSMAN> =S
<JHOSMAN> La ultima reunión fue la del 5 de Junio http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/607/detail/
<JHOSMAN> hay un tema y ya que por fin esta linaelizabeth deberíamos tratar
<JHOSMAN>  Protocologo de Bienvenida Para Los Nuevos Usuarios ‒ LinaPorras @ mar, 04 jun. 2013 15:12 UTC
<linaelizabeth> Hable con Cobric y no anda disponible para hacet el.video... y yo bote mi camara.... asi q ahora toca cconseguir ccamara. :$
<linaelizabeth> Ibamos a  hablar hiy del SFD
<jag2kn> buenas
<linaelizabeth> No?
<JHOSMAN> linaelizabeth: pero Oscar no tiene una cámara? con la q se hizo el video de lUbuconLA?
<JHOSMAN> el será q no puede hacer eso?
<linaelizabeth> Na y pa variar mujica paila....
<linaelizabeth> Mmm ps yo le digo a ver q
<linaelizabeth> Yo.puedo grabar la.oyra semana XD
<JHOSMAN> =)
<JHOSMAN> entonces supongo que ese tema aún queda pendiente....
 * JHOSMAN desde inicio de año :P 
<JHOSMAN> Bueno otro tema que está pendiente es el de las estadísticas web y el servidor de UCO jag2kn tenía una tarea pendiente con respecto a las estadísticas y buscar soluciones al servidor...
<jag2kn> han visto caido el servidor?
<JHOSMAN> hasta el momento no, ya que se han evitado en lo posible hacer llamados desde las redes sociales...
<JHOSMAN> pero podríamos hacer una prueba ahora mismo a ver como se comporta?
<JHOSMAN> jag2kn: ud me dirá
<jag2kn> de una
<JHOSMAN> ok voy
<JHOSMAN> ingresen todos a www.ubuntu-co.com
<JHOSMAN> para hacer una "sorbecarga"
<JHOSMAN> xD
<JHOSMAN> se murio? o.O o es mi conexión
<julianarmando> esta lento
<julianarmando> como que murio
<Alejandrososar> Hola buenas nocher
<Alejandrososar> Noches*
<JHOSMAN> Buenas noches Alejandrososar
<JHOSMAN> Si jag2kn se puso lenta la web
<Alejandrososar> Quisiera conocer un poco mas acerca de Ubutu
<julianarmando> Yo no entiendo, que tiene de especial ese sitio porque esta asi tan "sensible" ?
<Alejandrososar> La verdad entre por un link de facebook,
<JHOSMAN> Alejandrososar: eso hablalo por #ubuntu-co
<Alejandrososar> Ok Vale gracias
<JHOSMAN> envié otra peticion por facebook y se puso leeeento
<julianarmando> porqueee pasa eso? eso en que servidor esta?
<JHOSMAN> jag2kn: ?
<jag2kn> estoy descargando la grafica del servidor en amazon
<jag2kn> nop
<jag2kn> se demora en dar el dato unos misn
<jag2kn> mins
<JHOSMAN> listo, esperamos gráficos =)
<jag2kn> si lo note lento ya que igual cargué la pagina
<jag2kn> pero no se muere :)
<jag2kn> y ahora recargo más paginas y no veo problema
<jag2kn> uds?
<JHOSMAN> yo solo lo noto lento
<julianarmando> solo lento
<JHOSMAN> jag2kn: eso quiere decir que no habrían mas problemas?
<jag2kn> eso espero
<JHOSMAN> listo
<JHOSMAN> =)
<jag2kn> desde la vez pasada lo dejé así
<jag2kn> y no he tenido reportes de caidas
<jag2kn> tal vez si lo lento
<jag2kn> fui un poco estricto con las optimizaciones pa evitarlas
<JHOSMAN> alguna otra observacion? Andron  Andron  Dayessi esteban-64  George__ idposada julianarmando linaelizabeth  sebCarabali SergioMeneses
<linaelizabeth> SFD?
<JHOSMAN> si, pero no se nada de eso
<JHOSMAN> linaelizabeth: que sabes de eso del SFD
<linaelizabeth> Nada jajajjaah
<linaelizabeth> No se si se este moviendo algo ya en col...
<linaelizabeth> Echale un vistazo a la.pag...
<JHOSMAN> voy
<linaelizabeth> La lista la revivieron ayer... pero no se quien...
<linaelizabeth> Entonces... ps no se... como vamos ahi ..
<JHOSMAN> aumm
<JHOSMAN> el q debe saber de eso es @luiscano
<JHOSMAN> en wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2013/Colombia/
<JHOSMAN> no hay nada
<linaelizabeth> Hummmm
<linaelizabeth> Esta online en algun lado?
<JHOSMAN> solo dice cartagena de indias
<JHOSMAN> no, no lo veo
<linaelizabeth> Pa preguntarle
<linaelizabeth> Jajaja eso debio set jose jajajaj
<linaelizabeth> Jum
<esteban-64_> buenas
<linaelizabeth> Bueno entonces... ps no se...hacemos algo o dejar asi y esperar
<linaelizabeth> ...
 * JHOSMAN buenas esteban-64_ 
<linaelizabeth> ?
<JHOSMAN> si, dejarlo para luego, para cuando eso esté mas maduro
<linaelizabeth> Julianarmando deberiamos armarlo en la IT
<linaelizabeth> Ut
<JHOSMAN> veo un tema mas que es el del proyecto de PodCast julianarmando sabe algo?
<jag2kn> bueno cualquier cosa quedo atento
<linaelizabeth> Juliaaaaan se durmio
<julianarmando> No se de eso, algo dijeron de revivir el podcast en la lista pero hasta ahi quedo
<JHOSMAN> u.u
<JHOSMAN> pero ud no iba a quedar lider de eso?
<linaelizabeth> Ah y lonotro es q convocarin reunion para lo de la ubucon 2014 y nada.... nadie se conecto...
<linaelizabeth> Julian
<linaelizabeth> Que si armamos sfd een ibague
<linaelizabeth>  ?
<JHOSMAN> o hasta ahí me quedó claro ya que no pude poner mucho cuidado a las otras reuniones por fin de semestrre..
<julianarmando> Pues lider no, porque hay alguien de frente a lo que es podcast y me parece mucho mejor, toca ahora meterle la mano a el podcast
<julianarmando> SFD pa cuando?
<JHOSMAN> pero hag Bart no vino
<JHOSMAN> =/ el sabe como va la cosa
<linaelizabeth> Me sigue pareciendo excluyente...
<linaelizabeth> Mmm psel.sfd rs como en septiembte...
<JHOSMAN> excluyente? o.O
<linaelizabeth> Deberiamos.hacerlo
<linaelizabeth> Ps si solo alla saben... ontu sabes algo.del.la.ubucon diferente de va a ser enen Cartagena
<JHOSMAN> nope
<JHOSMAN> estoy realmente desactualizao
<JHOSMAN> pero tu estás hablando del SFD
<JHOSMAN> y el UbuconLA ? por eso es q me perdí
<linaelizabeth> jajaja el sfd.. no pa mirar con julian y haverlo en ibagie
<linaelizabeth> Anyway ceeo q no hay mas temas...
<julianarmando> Igual no se si ustedes saben el problema que hay en Ibague para organizar cosas de esas, que todo eso esta acaparado con la UCC
<linaelizabeth> Yp sr....
<linaelizabeth> x eso digo para adelantarnoa jajajaja
 * SergioMeneses no piensa que sea excluyente
<Fernando_> Buenas noches linaelizabeth JHOSMAN SergioMeneses julianarmando
<linaelizabeth> Hallo
<JHOSMAN> Buenas Fernando_
<linaelizabeth> Yo he querido trabajar en eso y nada de na Sergio... es mi opinión personal....
<JHOSMAN> es que para esos temas faltan personas que no están
<linaelizabeth> Bueno creo q no hay mas pa hablat
<linaelizabeth> O si?
<SergioMeneses> pues linaelizabeth solo fuiste a una reunion... es una mala muestra para dar esa afirmacion ;)
<JHOSMAN> CPCO6?
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_: sabe algo?
<linaelizabeth> Oh si eso tmbm.... no nada
<Fernando_> JHOSMAN, nada
<JHOSMAN> u.u
<SergioMeneses> yo si
<Fernando_> hace dias mande un correo preguntando y no responden
<SergioMeneses> muajaja
<JHOSMAN> que sabe SergioMeneses
<linaelizabeth> Jaja es same jajaja
<linaelizabeth> Cuenteee
<SergioMeneses> que a todos los conocidos los sacaron jajaja
<Fernando_> cuente
<Fernando_> jajaja
<linaelizabeth> (Ya.no peleare mas x el uubucon.
<SergioMeneses> solo queda nonroot y alguno que otro
<julianarmando> Vamos a campus party? xD
<SergioMeneses> pero no se preocupen.... no se pierden de nada bueno en el campus jaja
<JHOSMAN> o.O como así
<JHOSMAN> no entendí
<linaelizabeth> . Me rindo y dejo las armas
<linaelizabeth> Cuebta same
<linaelizabeth> !!!
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, hay es que contactar a los nuevos administradores de area
<linaelizabeth> ,ooo
<SergioMeneses> por lo menos ManuelCeron no va con el area de software libre
<SergioMeneses> confirmadisimo
<linaelizabeth> Quien va?
<linaelizabeth> Same?
<SergioMeneses> asi q perdimos un amigo alli
<JHOSMAN> Ahhhhh
<JHOSMAN> ahora si entendí
<linaelizabeth> Debria aer same?
<JHOSMAN> pero umm sabe algo de Verónica Vernaviewu?
<SergioMeneses> linaelizabeth, yo? neh jajaja
<linaelizabeth> Debio botarnos la coordinacion XD
<linaelizabeth> Jajajaja ps clato
<JHOSMAN> xD +1 linaelizabeth
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, como q la cambiaron tambien... pero ese dato se puede conseguir
<linaelizabeth> Jummmm
<linaelizabeth> Na se fueron pa medallo u nos dejwron botados
<JHOSMAN> como hacemos para conseguir los datos?
<JHOSMAN> los tiene?
<SergioMeneses> linaelizabeth, no hay nadie en uco para eso.... asi me gane mas de un enemigo por esa afirmacion
<linaelizabeth> Le toca a fercho  q nos ayude
<linaelizabeth> Jajaja
<linaelizabeth> Jajajajaja
<linaelizabeth> Sibtublondoces q eres el patron
<JHOSMAN> =)
<linaelizabeth> Psbweno
<SergioMeneses> venga yo hace años no veo a mujica?
 * SergioMeneses anota llamar a andres
<linaelizabeth> Weno pwro mas info same?
<linaelizabeth> Ta de paseo jajaja
<Fernando_> voy a ver que puedo averiguar con nonroot
<julianarmando> yo tengo contactyo con esa gente !
<SergioMeneses> linaelizabeth, seria tramitarlo... no es complicado pero la verdad han tenido mucho hermetismo con eso....
<linaelizabeth> Ahhhhhh ohjhh
<linaelizabeth> Mmmmm ps esperar a ver con q salen
<SergioMeneses> Jose me dijo conoce a alguien en futura... asi q a lo mejor el sepa algo mas
<SergioMeneses> linaelizabeth, JHOSMAN Fernando_ julianarmando no se uds pero yo les doy un consejo.... uco debe ser mas que eventos
<JHOSMAN> quien dice que no?
<Fernando_> claro esa es la idea!!
<JHOSMAN> lo que pasa SergioMeneses faltan MANOS!"
<linaelizabeth> Ok
<JHOSMAN> yo ya no puedo trabajar como antes por si se han podido dar cuenta
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, como q manos!!!
<JHOSMAN> pues si manos
<JHOSMAN> personas que hagan tareas
<JHOSMAN> para que esto no sea mas que "eventos"
<JHOSMAN> hay q traducir
<linaelizabeth> Ogual yo
<JHOSMAN> documentar y mas cosas
<linaelizabeth> Gente pa hacer
<linaelizabeth> Jualiancho onfo cp
<linaelizabeth> Heje
<JHOSMAN> creo que nosotros tenemos claroq ue es "Ubuntu"
<JHOSMAN> "Ubuntu" no son eventos eso va mas allá
<SergioMeneses> pues no se... piensen en eso, porque estamos en la etapa de la comunidad en la que debemos aprovechar el material humano mas alla de los eventos
<JHOSMAN> si, pero siendo realistas yo no veo justo ahora ese material humano
<JHOSMAN> =S
<SergioMeneses> ...los eventos son un plus, algo extraordinario y no digo que son malos ( si alguien lo entiede asi al leer el log )
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, como q no.... yo lo veo y eso q no ando en la comunidad como antes
<linaelizabeth> .... ps yo estiy de acuerdo.con jhoa
<linaelizabeth> Pero ps quisoera q same
<linaelizabeth> Ampliara la idea
<linaelizabeth> De q le gustaroa o ve q nos falta
<SergioMeneses> ...les quiero dejar esa duda esta noche, no hay que hacer una app para ubuntu o algo asi... es mas tenemos proyectos locales que no se usan
<linaelizabeth> A ver so hacemos algo :p
<SergioMeneses> linaelizabeth, esa es la idea :)
 * JHOSMAN debo dejarlos aios!
 * SergioMeneses finaliza
<linaelizabeth> q jayas dicho
<Fernando_> ok
<linaelizabeth> Same.copia lo qbhayas dicho me fuo un instante
<linaelizabeth> Xfa
<Fernando_> bueno feliz noche
<Fernando_> para todos
<SergioMeneses> linaelizabeth, no dije nada mas xD
<linaelizabeth> Jajaja
<linaelizabeth> :k
<linaelizabeth> Mmm
<linaelizabeth> Xiao
<linaelizabeth> Ok
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-06-16
<Ubuntero|4479> hola
<Ubuntero|4479> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Ubuntero|4479> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-06-19
<linaporras> HYolas
<linaporras> buenas
<JHOSMAN> ping google.com
<JHOSMAN> no me responde google... =(
<julianarmando> ping 8.8.8.8
<linaporras> jajajaja
<JHOSMAN> problema de DNS
<JHOSMAN> bueno, agenda del día?
<linaporras> jum con todo lo que hay pendiente
<linaporras> y solo los 3
<linaporras> mmmm
<linaporras> le hacemos adelantamos o q
<linaporras> lo primero sería campus jejee
<linaporras> recomendaciones y sugerencias que me den :D
<julianarmando> ir a las renuniones. de campus ya se envio el logo vectorial o vectorizado para el pendon?
<linaporras> si yo lo envié hoy
<JHOSMAN> si creo q lina ya envio eso
<linaporras> aparte sugieren algo más...
<JHOSMAN> ir a la zona VIP q hay comida gratis :D
<linaporras> jajajajjajajajaj uyyy
<julianarmando> nunca hay comida
<julianarmando> hay como unos panes chikitos
<JHOSMAN> si hay
<linaporras> jajajajaja
<julianarmando> le toca a uno almorzar con pura ponimalta y aromatica :'(
<linaporras> osea toca explorar la zona VIP
<linaporras> jajajajja
<JHOSMAN> yo iba por gaseosas y dulces :P
<JHOSMAN> si, explotarla y revender en la arena (ok no)
<julianarmando> jajajaja
<julianarmando> ojala no nos chucen este chat publico jajajaja con todo lo que estamos diciendo
<linaporras> jajajja
<linaporras> bueno igual cuadraré con los chicos para turnarnos responsabilidades en la Arena y para que todos disfrutemos campus :D
<linaporras> tenemos un tema pendiente que era el de la visión y bojetivos
<julianarmando> luego que responsabilidades hay en la arena?
<linaporras> *objetivos
<julianarmando> yo queria aprovechar tambien para hablar lo de depurar la lista
<julianarmando> y el documento de las contraseñas
<linaporras> jajajja ps estar presentes al menos... digo... ps si llevamos mantel y esas cosillas...
<JHOSMAN> umm lina por lo general mira
<JHOSMAN> siempre se quedaba alguien en la arena noche/madrugada
<JHOSMAN> entonces el cuidaba todos los corotos
<JHOSMAN> ahora si no queda nadie q alguien recoja y los lleve al otro día
<JHOSMAN> umm mno entiendo con vision/ooobjetivos q quieres decir
<julianarmando> pero Jhosman hay que tener en cuenta que esta vez va a haber mucha mucha mucha menos gente que las otras veces
<linaporras> tiene capacidad para 3000 campuseros.. y hay una cosa que me preocupa y es que en el área de SL no hay sino una sola conferencia..
<julianarmando> como asi que una sola conferencia?
<linaporras> mira la programación de la zona de SL
<JHOSMAN> por q crees q los conferencistas no asisten este año?
<linaporras> una boleta eso antes se veia llenito
<linaporras> yo se xq...
<JHOSMAN> eso no debe preocupar debe preocuparle a campus
<JHOSMAN> ahora... creo q darán tiempo para desconferencias
<linaporras> eso por un lado... y ni que decir de la programación del resto... nutrida no es que esté
<JHOSMAN> aprovechar ese espacio
<JHOSMAN> ** abriendo pagina de CP para reirme un ratico **
<JHOSMAN> no veo SL xD
<JHOSMAN> Bueno hay dos
<linaporras> ya hay 3 charlas
<JHOSMAN> una de Firefox y otra de OpenStak
<JHOSMAN> la de MIcrosoft e un FAIL
<JHOSMAN> Windows Azure es 100% privativo
<linaporras> jajajajjajajaj
<linaporras> mmm dos
<julianarmando> desnutrida no esta hay veces de 4 o 5 conferencias simultaneas
<JHOSMAN> http://flisol.info/FLISOL2014/Comunicados/Sede-MicrosoftMX
<linaporras> ps desnutrido en el área de SL, la agenda no
<linaporras> es que la robustecieron
<linaporras> taba maluquinha
<linaporras> sus mercesdes expertos en Campus, aconsejan llegar el mismo día después de la hora de entrada o sugieren llegar así de intensos temprano?
<julianarmando> llegar tarde
<julianarmando> antes del concierto de apertura xD
<JHOSMAN> llega en la noche si es posible
<JHOSMAN> la desventaja es q te tocan las carpas mas "FAIL" por q llegan a esa hora los vagos y los q saben como son vueltas
<JHOSMAN> o podorias hablar con Angelica a ver si te dejan entrar de los primeros (por la puerta de atras)
<JHOSMAN> y por eso de Windows Azure xD #NoVoyACampus
<JHOSMAN> seguimso?
<JHOSMAN> tengo q madrugar!
<julianarmando> sigasmo
<julianarmando> xD lina esta temporalmente fuera de servicio
<linaporras> jajajajjaja
<JHOSMAN> otra vez le deben estar partiendo el biscocho
<linaporras> jajajaj q tal
<linaporras> entonces llegaré en la noche...
<linaporras> :p
<julianarmando> jjajajajaja eso iba a decir yo pero me parecio muy pasado jajajajajaja
<linaporras> bueno de la visión y objetivos de ubuntu
<JHOSMAN> xD
<JHOSMAN> eso se supone ya esta no?
<linaporras> pero faltan los objetivos
<linaporras> miren: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones/26-02-2014
<linaporras> eso fue lo ultimo que hablamos
<linaporras> q de proyectos y de infografía y de todas esas cosas..
<julianarmando> deberiamos solucionar el tema de las reuniones tambien
<JHOSMAN> pero si no estan todos dificil lo de las reu
<linaporras> ps es q está el Doodle
<linaporras> pero faltaba Sergio...
<JHOSMAN> u.u.
<JHOSMAN> q día va ganando
<linaporras> ps ahí hay empate...
<linaporras> es que Sergio dice que no puede después de las 9 xq duerme
<linaporras> eso entedí yo...
<julianarmando> osea que nunca ha podido?
<linaporras> jajajajjajajaj no se
<linaporras> o era antes de 10 no recuerdo...
<linaporras> viernes, sábado y domingo están descartados
<linaporras> de lunes a jueves
<linaporras> estaríamos así
<linaporras> SI julian pudiera antes de las 23 alguno de esos días tendríamos un horario ganador
<linaporras> :D
<JHOSMAN> yo ya debería estar durmiendo
<JHOSMAN> =(
<linaporras> julianarmando reviste el doodle a ver si hay alguna modificcion del horario que puedas hacer: http://doodle.com/fmfpv2wh88ur3t94
<julianarmando> a ver reviso
<julianarmando> al problema es que mientras no estudie, puedo
<julianarmando> pero cuando estudie, no puedo
<linaporras> jajajja yo te entiendo
<linaporras> peor niguno de los dias de lunes a Jueves
<linaporras> con cualquier fecha que muevas ya quedamos jejeje
<linaporras> serían 4 votos y es mayoría...
<julianarmando> ya cambie
<linaporras> pere sumercé q aun no lo puedo ver..
<linaporras> martes, miércoles y jueves a las 10
<julianarmando> si :D
<linaporras> la unica persona que no puede en ese horario es Bart y no sabemos si Meneses pero ya ahí hay ps hay mayoría
<julianarmando> pues si, igual podriamos hacer mas dinamica la cosa, algo mas de programar reunion en cada reunion no?
<julianarmando> pero bueno
<linaporras> yo le dije un dia eso a Seergio y el no estaba de acuerdo..
<julianarmando> pero tal parece que sergio nunca esta de acuerdo con nada
<julianarmando> jajajajaja
<linaporras> jajajjajajja
<linaporras> ,,,,,
<julianarmando> Jhosman se ha dado a la fuga :S
<linaporras> jajjaja
<linaporras> se durmio
<linaporras> hjajajajja
<linaporras> listo lo del horario ya puse solo pa que elegir el dia xq hay empatejjaja
<linaporras> pero espero que no toem mcuho tiempoi
<julianarmando> listo
<linaporras> entonces x hoy como solo somos los dos ps ni modo
<julianarmando> ps si, yo ya vote en la encuesta me ire a desncansar :D
<linaporras> jajajja listongos
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-06-21
<viruxmora> buenas noches
